# Post Your Books



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Bohemian said:


> Right now I'm reading 'The Unbearable Lightness of Being' by Milan Kundera


Is it as good as they say?


----------



## BioVariant (Aug 22, 2009)

Sily Wily said:


> What a lovely cover! And I just looked it up and it's on Google books. :happy:


 
Yeah its an absolutely beautiful book, and I noticed its available on google books aswell the other day.. My copys cover is beginning to tear so I will have to get it restored before its destroyed completely!


----------



## Sunless (Jul 30, 2009)

Trope said:


> Is it as good as they say?


Nope :frustrating:


----------



## shanoxilt (Dec 5, 2008)

Tits McFarlane said:


>


How did you find the Jamais Vu Papers?! :shocked:
That book has been out of print for years!


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

Sunless said:


> Nope :frustrating:


Bummer. :frustrating:

Though I'll probably still thumb through it eventually.


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

shanoxilt said:


> How did you find the Jamais Vu Papers?! :shocked:
> That book has been out of print for years!


 My unrelenting awesomeness. That's how. Seriously though, I was wandering aimlessly around the used book store and happened upon it. They had not one but two copies of it. I never expected to find it but there it was.


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Tits McFarlane said:


> My unrelenting awesomeness. That's how. Seriously though, I was wandering aimlessly around the used book store and happened upon it. They had not one but two copies of it. I never expected to find it but there it was.


Whoa, two copies? That is amazing. 

Also, shano, another member here was able to buy it just recently. Are you sure it's out of print?


----------



## Ninja Nem (Oct 19, 2008)

Nightriser said:


> Whoa, two copies? That is amazing.
> 
> Also, shano, another member here was able to buy it just recently. Are you sure it's out of print?


The copies I found were used copies that were in relatively good condition.


----------



## sonicdrink (Aug 11, 2010)

I was only able to bring a small collection with me in college, but here they are


















list from left to right :
Left Behind
Vice
American Hybrid
Chibi Vampire
The Stranger
Genome
Cults, World Religions, and the Occult
The Elements of Moral Philosophy
Spanish-English Dictionary
The Case for Christ
Matilda
Living Buddha, Living Christ
Top 10 Boston
Christianity, Cults, and Religions
Skinny Bitch in the Kitch
Brave New World
Candide
Paradise Lost
The Strange Case of Dr. Jekyll and Mr. Hyde
----
Guitar All-in-One for Dummies
Linguistics
Wisdom Sits in Places
Spanish-English Dictionary
The Anthropology of Language


----------

